
Despite Everything, America Remains a Nation of Hot Dogs - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/07/hot-dog-eating-contest-july-4th-usa-bbq-photos/593305/
======
tyingq
Schonland's hot dogs (the kind you see in cartoons that link together) on New
England hot dog rolls (square, stand up, white on the sides, buttered and
toasted)...are a thing of beauty. Sooooo good. I honestly don't care if they
are made of offensive pig parts, or if they are terrible for me. A little
spicy mustard and relish...yumm. I'd honestly trade some life expectancy for
living good.

A visual, if you've never had one: [https://cdn1-vcxkoqvocaf7mso0.netdna-
ssl.com/wp-content/uplo...](https://cdn1-vcxkoqvocaf7mso0.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/08/Screen-Shot-2015-08-04-at-7.53.51-PM.png)

------
js2
I’ll take my pizza NY-style over that crazy deep dish cheese tomato sauce
casserole thing they serve in Chicago any day, but a Chicago-style dog
definitely tops a NY dog, no question about it.

